# Island Tackle and Hardware, Carolina Beach NC; Two Thumbs Down



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

I went to Island tackle and hardware to get some springs for an old slosh 20. They said that they only service penn reels. Fine. 

I asked if they had springs for a 525 mag, thinking they might be close enough. They wouldn't even check. I know they have them there, as I had purchased some there before.

Very rude and not willing to even look to try to help me. Last time I ever go in there...

Come on! I'm all for helping out tackle shops to keep their shelves stocked, but what happened to customer service?


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

that does sound like dirty business. i was given a bs answer about a boga grip once as well. try tex's, im sure they service more than just pins.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Not make an excuse for them but I know the regulars and I believe the owner is at the fishing expo in Raleigh this weekend. The guy you spoke to might have been a temp or a non regular employee. I wouldn't give up on them because they have always provided me with good service.


----------



## kyoung490 (May 21, 2007)

I think gilly21 is right. I was in there to see Dennis the other day; he and his regulars were finishing up the truck for Raleigh.


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

I was at the fishing show in Raleigh yesterday. Island Tackle actually had the most saltwater stuff there. Kinda disappointed in the saltwater selection there... They did have lead for 10 cents an oz though!

The person working was not a temp. I live less than a mile from Island Tackle. Been there a million times. 

Maybe the guy was having a bad day or whatever. That isn't my fault as a consumer and that is just not a good way to treat people / run a business.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

Is the ANYWHERE that has HIGHER PRICES on fishing stuff????..just very, very steep...


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Sorry to here about that Justin. I've got the whereabouts of some very big schools of reds, but I need to find someone who is willing to go with a boat. I'll give you a call if i get to go.


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

I know the last time I was down there fishing with you guys and we stopped in there, they didn't seem too eager to lend a hand either. If your prices are as high as theirs are, you'd think they'd at least try to get someone to purchase something through good customer relations.


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

Loner said:


> Is the ANYWHERE that has HIGHER PRICES on fishing stuff????..just very, very steep...


Don't come to the beach and expect bargain prices. Do a little ahead planning. 



Conrad said:


> I know the last time I was down there fishing with you guys and we stopped in there, they didn't seem too eager to lend a hand either. If your prices are as high as theirs are, you'd think they'd at least try to get someone to purchase something through good customer relations.


See answer above,,,do your homework before you go. Then if you need something, be glad a place like Island Hardware is there



gilly21 said:


> Not make an excuse for them but I know the regulars and I believe the owner is at the fishing expo in Raleigh this weekend. The guy you spoke to might have been a temp or a non regular employee. I wouldn't give up on them because they have always provided me with good service.


Ditto;

They are my place to go when I NEED something and I left it at home.

Dudes;

Commercial property prices at CB and other beach places are at a high premium. Amazing how people expect discount prices at a resort. These guys are here to make a profit,,,not provide cheap discount prices to those who do not plan ahead.

Bottom line;;;;;;quit your bitching, your problems are of your on makingopcorn:


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

I have only been there once, last year. Two older gentleman working. I have to say they were very pleasant and helpful, and even provided hot spot info without any solicitation. 
I will use them again without hesitation.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

zztopsail said:


> Don't come to the beach and expect bargain prices. Do a little ahead planning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..guess thats why I make it to TEX's TACKLE in Wilmington where the property prices are SOOOO LOW


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

zztopsail said:


> Don't come to the beach and expect bargain prices. Do a little ahead planning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That still doesn't serve as an excuse for poor customer service.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*What...You still have my number Biatch!*



KB Spot Chaser said:


> Sorry to here about that Justin. I've got the whereabouts of some very big schools of reds, but I need to find someone who is willing to go with a boat. I'll give you a call if i get to go.


I know where too....Lets go.....

On the Island Tackle Deal.

My Few opinions.

1. I promote them on my Website, Send me a PM or an Email about exactly what Happened. You dont need to leave your name either. I know Wanda and Dennis Personally as well as the boys (and Girl). I'm curious as well that they would not steer you wrong.

2. I like Tex and the guys at Tex's Tackle just the same, they wouldn't do you wrong either. However the prices there are about the same as Island Tackle.

3. Island Tackle and Hardware is a Local Business, a "Mom and Pop" so to speak. They have been a part of the island for a long while. I support Mom and Pops's. Sadly, not every B&T can sell parts for every reel out there when there is just not the business for it in the area such as the case for them. I have bought rod guides from them before. Unfortunatly, the dont carry Batson's Alps Guides either. Only a few lowball Fuji Selections.

My point being they are only one business down there that sells fishing tackle and what-not. Sorry you had a bad experience. I too will not visit a certain shop around the Buxton area but I gave them a few chances (It was personal). I think if you gave them another chance and explained your predicament, it may be met with a better conclusion. (Even though I think you would have to have your part ordered). It's all about customer service. I think they would appreciate a chance to fix it.


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

I know none of the involved parties but everyone needs to stop and think about this for a minute.

Customer service is a great thing and we all expect it everywhere we go. The majority of shop keepers work to provide it as that's their primary way of getting customer to come back and to advertise.

We never look at what our attitudes when we didn't get customer service and 99% of people blame it on who ever they were interacting with. When you look at the situation, were your expectations realistic? 
When I was running my computer shop, I had people come into my shop asking for items that I've been sold out of.
I used to stock as many different types of RAM as I could but I stayed away from all laptop parts and such. 
A guy came in and asked if I had ram for his Compaq. I told him I didn't stock laptop parts of any description. He wasn't happy. He asked what kind of shop I was running if I didn't work on laptops. His next response was "I know you have ram for HP and that will work just as well". 

I didn't have any and I didn't have to check. I got bitc#ed out, cussed out, and he went and told everyone where he worked I was an A.H.. Some of the guys where he worded came buy and I actually picked up a dozen more customers because they liked the fact I wasn't $80/hr and took pride in my work.

Was I supposed to kiss his butt and go rummage through drawers and waste my time as well as his over foolish B.S.?


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

zztopsail said:


> Don't come to the beach and expect bargain prices. Do a little ahead planning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Listen, I understand sales, I've worked in sales wholesale and resale for many years, including running a small business of my own. I understand property costs, and as you noticed, my obvservation was more of one of helping. I've been in a ton of tackle shops up and down the coast and the midwest, many of them only a single time. But there are shops I'm willing to go back to over again, and that's because, even though prices were high, they are cooperative, understanding, and willing to resolve "problematic situations" with customers. Everyone has an off day, but as a sales associate of a business, whether it be a large corperation or a mom and pop shop, an important step into return business and therefore turning a profit, is making the right first impression with new clientel. There are customers you just can't help, but you still have to approach them tactfully. Maybe my dealing with them was a once in a lifetime situation, but guess what, it's the only time I'll give them to offer me their products, and it's the only thing I'll remember when someone brings them up in conversation or asks my opinion of them. 

"You never get a second chance to make a first impression."


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

Ryan Y said:


> I know where too....Lets go.....
> 
> On the Island Tackle Deal.
> 
> ...


What he said...Ditto


----------



## scout04 (Aug 6, 2009)

zztopsail said:


> Don't come to the beach and expect bargain prices. Do a little ahead planning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you seem to have quite an arrogant viewpoint in defense of piss poor customer service - when you go to high end resort areas where real estate values are at an all time high you dont find piss poor attitudes. island tackle is convenient and has a decent selection for the "in a pinch" situations. being convenient is not a license to treat your customers sub-standard. if your going to pay the premium of a premium location like island tackle you should try to maximize your dollars spent with knowledgeable and friendly staff. if your guy behind the counter cant have a conversation with a customer youve got two problems - your employee and yourself for hiring him to begin with. many of the people that go in to island tackle are NOT you "locals" that have learned to adapt to attitudes or "thats just how jim is" type of thing. your job as a business owner is to adapt to your customers not expect them to adjust to your attitude.


----------



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

I vote with Scout and Conrad on this one. I don't know any of the people involved. But I do know that customer service is rapidly becoming a thing of the past. And the last thing a Mom & Pop specialty shop can do is turn off cutomers. It's the repeat business that counts. 

Reminds me when I was consulting with a guy opening a gun shop. He was bitching about how hard it was to compete with Walmart. "That's because you think your business is selling guns," I said. "Well, of course it is," he replied. "No," I said. "Your business is selling service. If you think you're in any other business, then you're in the wrong business."

I find it interesting that the guys who are justifying the treatment Justin recieved are talking about things he never mentioned. Read his post, guys. I didn't see one word about high prices. What I read was the reaction of a customer to rude, non-service-oriented treatment. 

BobMac: To be sure, there are always asses that come into a store. But to assume, ahead of time, that a customer has entered the door with attitude is foolish at best.

I use to work for a guy who'd say, "It's true. The customer is always right. But there are some customers you just don't need." They are, thankfully, in the minority. But to treat anybody, before the fact, as if they were one of those idiots is a good way to not stay in business. 

Brook


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Brook said:


> I vote with Scout and Conrad on this one. I don't know any of the people involved. But I do know that customer service is rapidly becoming a thing of the past. And the last thing a Mom & Pop specialty shop can do is turn off cutomers. It's the repeat business that counts.
> 
> Reminds me when I was consulting with a guy opening a gun shop. He was bitching about how hard it was to compete with Walmart. "That's because you think your business is selling guns," I said. "Well, of course it is," he replied. "No," I said. "Your business is selling service. If you think you're in any other business, then you're in the wrong business."
> 
> ...


business as usual as of yesterday evening.


----------



## islandtackle (Jan 29, 2010)

I am not here to make any excuses for the incident that occured. It is completely unacceptable that this happened and I take full responsibilty for the actions of my crew. I will however state that myself, my mother and father, my tackle manager, and another tackle associate have all been out of town for the fishing expos. I train all of my employees with the highest priority being customer service so I appreciate this post and will take it with upmost concern. I am truely sorry that this happened and will do anything neccessary to make it right. If you would like to discuss it further please feel free to call me on my cell at 828-719-6000 or email me at [email protected] 

-Capt. Wes


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

*That a boy*

Well said Wes, everybody makes mistakes in life and it seems like everything tends to get blown out of proportion in today's cyberworld. I know that's not how it would have went down had you, mom, or dad been in town. Just wondering, did you ever get your tags in the mail. Mine showed up in about 7-10 days.


----------

